

Ask HN: How do I find an angel investor for my startup? - sktrdie

Really I don't know anything about investors, company logistics, economics, marketing. I'm just a developer that created a useful product (I hope).<p>Can Y Combinator help me with this?
======
badmash69
As Tony Montana ( Scarface) said:

In this country, you gotta make the money first. Then when you get the money,
you get the power. Then when you get the power, then you get the women.

In a start up context ,it means that first get some traction -- customer
registrations or signups or revenues then you get your brand recognition --
people will start talking about you or your product then you get your
investors.

This is what I am doing with my bootstrap.

(and much apologies for quoting a violent mobster)

------
dmlevi
Everyone can have great ideas but its all about execution and the team.
Through my experience when speaking with Angel investors and other people with
money, they want to see some traction. They want users and to prove that it
works and that people will use your baby. You will need to build a revenue
model on projections based off your current traction. Hope this helps.

~~~
sktrdie
Ok. I hoped it would be as easy as showing the investor a "good" product :)

~~~
dmlevi
It totally depends on the investor. Some investors might see your passion and
have tons of money and throw you a bone. Others want the facts and proof. My
advice is to cover yourself so you don't seem naive or incompetent.

------
veyron
Can you describe / show your product?

~~~
sktrdie
Sure, it's a Windows application meant to automate installation of software on
multiple workstations on your network, remotely and silently.

So it's basically like a package manager for Windows, but instead of working
for your local Windows machine, it works for all the Windows computers on your
network.

Think of agencies with lots of workstations that need to keep software up-to-
date on each and every machine... this would normally require an IT guy going
through each and every computer and manually start the installer... uDeployer
does all this automatically.

More info here: <http://udeployer.com/>

So I guess the idea has possibilites, but would like to get connected into
this entire world of investment.

~~~
hnbd
Big agencies with many Windows workstations already use Microsoft SMS or
System Center (I believe that's what its called now) to deploy software over
the network. How do you differentiate?

~~~
sktrdie
I offer latest, up-to-date, stable, 3rd party packages.

With SMS or System Center you have to create the packages yourself and/or have
a system in place to fetch the latest packages.

~~~
veyron
customers with large numbers of machines dont necessarily care about having
latest software. They care about stability. They don't just upgrade willy-
nilly.

Upgrading 7-zip [first entry on your screenshot] isn't compulsory. If you do
upgrade, you take a risk that there will be no adverse effect.

~~~
sktrdie
Actually I tend to differ with that statement. Latest software is always more
secure and less buggy. I would personally prefer having my workstations with
all the latest software.

~~~
polyfractal
Veyron is right. While newer software _may_ be less buggy, it isn't always.
New features may break old features, or break other pieces of software.

Older software is usually vetted and proven functional in the particular
corporate environment where it's deployed, doesn't conflict with other
software, etc. My friends in corporate world have told me how it takes X many
months for upgrades to be rolled out because they must be tested in sandboxes
first to make sure nothing explodes unexpectedly.

This apparently applies to all software, from OS updates down to individual
program updates.

~~~
sktrdie
Ok well, but you're not going to keep the version around forever... you will
update at some point in time, and uDeployer can serve you when you need to.

